# Moving to Spain with income from a UK online business how will this work?



## spanishbookseller (May 25, 2012)

Hi everyone

Ok, I'll try and keep this short. I, my partner and our 3 kids (5, 2 and 7 months) are moving over to Spain (Fuengirola area) to live fir a while. We have relatives who live there whom we want to be closer too.

My question is this - what steps do I need to take to register so our kids can go to school? I'm aware of the recent requirement to prove income etc and as my business is selling books online that are fulfilled by Amazon in the UK and the business is registered in the uk but can be ran from anywhere in the world, just commuting back to oversee restocking once a month.

How easy is it to register as residing in Spain with these circumstances?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishbookseller said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Ok, I'll try and keep this short. I, my partner and our 3 kids (5, 2 and 7 months) are moving over to Spain (Fuengirola area) to live fir a while. We have relatives who live there whom we want to be closer too.
> 
> ...


:welcome:


are you moving from the UK?


as to exactly _what _they'll accept as proof of income for you to get the resident certs in the first place I have no idea - bank statements showing regular income maybe?

once you have fulfilled the resident registration requirements, you need to contact the local ayuntamiento to sort out which school your kids will go to....... they'll give you a list of paperwork you'll need, which will include medicals, padrón, photos, passports, resident certs, tarjetas sanitarias/private health cover & maybe more - when all that is done the kids who are old enough can start school in September


have a look at the 'forms, education etc etc............' sticky thread above- there's a post with links to lots of info about education in Spain, including which school year your children would be expected to start in


----------



## spanishbookseller (May 25, 2012)

Hi

Yes we are coming over from the UK. I wondered if I needed a permanent residence certificate in order for the kids to get schooled or if just adding myself to the register enough?

Also if I am registered in Spain as permanent resident how will that affect my UK business?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishbookseller said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes we are coming over from the UK. I wondered if I needed a permanent residence certificate in order for the kids to get schooled or if just adding myself to the register enough?
> 
> Also if I am registered in Spain as permanent resident how will that affect my UK business?


yes, the kids will need resident certs & NIE numbers each

if you are here for more than 183 days a year you will be automatically tax resident in Spain

you _might_ be better off transferring the business here - you'd need to see an accountant who understands the tax situation to be certain of the tax implications


----------



## spanishbookseller (May 25, 2012)

Could my partner and the kids register as permanent but I just go back and forth?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishbookseller said:


> Could my partner and the kids register as permanent but I just go back and forth?


yes they can register as resident & you remain non-resident, but you would _*have to *_ be here for less than 183 days a year


that has the advantage that they could access the Spanish health system with a form S1 as you would still be paying NI in the UK

although of course Spain _might_ decide that you are resident simply because your family is..............


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

You say that you and your family will be living in Spain_ for a while_.
If I was in your circumstances, I personally would not transfer my business to Spain, especially as it relies upon sending out orders from the UK.

The problem at the moment is that no one knows for sure what you will all need to obtain residencia and health coverage, as the system is in a state of flux.

But as regards proof of income, bank statements may do this, but I would be inclined to also provide evidence in the form of invoices, receipts and an up to date set of books.
Of course, you then may come upon an official who wants to see proof in Spanish....

It may help to open a Spanish bank account and transfer enough money to it each month to cover all your living costs out here.
You would need to open an account as a non-resident and then transfer it to a resident account once residencia is obtained.

But to be honest, I dont think there is any concrete advice we can give on the residencia part of your question at the moment.
Except, to find a gestor (perhaps recommended by your relatives) who can help you with this.

And yes, find a good accountant who understands both systems for the tax part of the question.


----------



## spanishbookseller (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the prompt replies and advice. I have been checking in on the forum for a year or two now and always found it a great read.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spanishbookseller said:


> Could my partner and the kids register as permanent but I just go back and forth?



We did that. My husband was "a visitor" and I was the spanish resident with the children. My husband owned nothing in Spain, his name wasnt on the rental, the car, nor did he have an NIE - he didnt even have a residents bank account. However, he was mindful (too much so!) that he couldnt be in Spain for more than 183 days a year and we had a house in the UK, where he lived. No one ever checked up on him, but you can bet your life if we'd not adhered to the rules they would have done. It also meant that we were still able to claim child allowance in the UK (under his name) and we could use the S1 form for our healthcare - he used the EHIC!

that said the commute in the end got too much for him, not only that, he wasnt in spain long enough to form any sort of bond with it and preferred to be in the UK - especially in the winter! The UK do better winters lol (warm, cosy houses, carpets, central heating...)!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## FamilyInSpain (Jun 30, 2011)

*Hello Neighbours to be!*

Hi Rich
We live between Fuengirola and Mijas so know the area very well. Our children are now 4 and 7 years old.
Your children are a perfect age to be moving over and the fact you have a UK based business is an added bonus as the work situation is not great as I am sure you are aware.
A few months ago, we helped some friends of ours get their children into the local state school. They too have a UK based business and are not yet sure if they will form a Spanish company so have not yet applied for residency. Just a padron certificate with the required application form was enough to get the boys in school.
Give me a shout if I can help in any way.
Have fun!
Lisa


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*better winters in UK?*



jojo said:


> We did that. My husband was "a visitor" and I was the spanish resident with the children. My husband owned nothing in Spain, his name wasnt on the rental, the car, nor did he have an NIE - he didnt even have a residents bank account. However, he was mindful (too much so!) that he couldnt be in Spain for more than 183 days a year and we had a house in the UK, where he lived. No one ever checked up on him, but you can bet your life if we'd not adhered to the rules they would have done. It also meant that we were still able to claim child allowance in the UK (under his name) and we could use the S1 form for our healthcare - he used the EHIC!
> 
> that said the commute in the end got too much for him, not only that, he wasnt in spain long enough to form any sort of bond with it and preferred to be in the UK - especially in the winter! The UK do better winters lol (warm, cosy houses, carpets, central heating...)!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


but Jojo, the UK winters are 6 months long! Here we are in mid June and the c/h _still_ comes on in the early morning and sometimes, after the clock has shut it down, the thermostat indicator shows that it would be on during the bulk of the day, as well, if the timer sked would allow. Summer has not started yet in UK.


I'm not in Orkney or Wester Ross. I'm in bosky Bristol. I can't wait to eliminate a large percentage of my household upkeep by having only a brief period when I need to buy heat.

But the Euromess is putting the brakes on that...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chrisnation said:


> but Jojo, the UK winters are 6 months long! Here we are in mid June and the c/h _still_ comes on in the early morning and sometimes, after the clock has shut it down, the thermostat indicator shows that it would be on during the bulk of the day, as well, if the timer sked would allow. Summer has not started yet in UK.
> 
> 
> I'm not in Orkney or Wester Ross. I'm in bosky Bristol. I can't wait to eliminate a large percentage of my household upkeep by having only a brief period when I need to buy heat.
> ...


it doesn't _officially _start here until on Sunday


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chrisnation said:


> but Jojo, the UK winters are 6 months long! Here we are in mid June and the c/h _still_ comes on in the early morning and sometimes, after the clock has shut it down, the thermostat indicator shows that it would be on during the bulk of the day, as well, if the timer sked would allow. Summer has not started yet in UK.
> 
> 
> I'm not in Orkney or Wester Ross. I'm in bosky Bristol. I can't wait to eliminate a large percentage of my household upkeep by having only a brief period when I need to buy heat.
> ...


Sadly, apart from me, my family prefer the UK climate. They love the cosy winters and they are even happy now (summer???) in the UK, eventho its cold and wet (today isnt so bad). They say its much nicer to not sweat, to be able to wear "proper" clothing and to not be too hot to do anything. They say its easier to get warm than it is to cool down. they like that there arent so many mozzies, geckos crawling around............. I really am surprised, but that what the general opinion in "the jojo" household is here!

Jo xxx


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*Summer clothing*

_"proper" clothing._ Yes, does seem to be the case that most Brits have never managed to combine being in a warm climate and avoiding dressing very badly. 

Walking out in town or [especially] a big city in shorts after the age of about 23 is _so_ declassé, wouldn't you agree?

Visiting the High Maintenance Blonde in Port of Spain, Trinidad, she never got out of the habit of saying, "Put on trousers" before every trip downtown. I didn't need telling. My dear, I would never _dream_ of going downtown anywhere, even Port of Spain, in shorts.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

To the OP, I wouldnt register the business in Spain. Really ..... dont!
Its a UK company presumably, and it is supplying books to the UK. Keep it there. I have an internet business registered there and the only real point is the tax. As a Spanish tax resident you will have to declare income in the UK for tax here.

I may have missed it, is it a Ltd Company?


----------

